
Twitter growth automation done right - audigrow
https://audigrow.io
======
audigrow
As this has just launched, we would love some feedback in terms of, concept,
ux/ui, ease of use etc etc

~~~
asteadman
Can't use it at all. Locks up with a redirect loop on registration. Cleared my
cookies and tried logging in, currently getting 302's from home->setup-
wizard->home->set-wizard->...

~~~
audigrow
Sorry had just noticed that, fixed :)

Launched about an hour ago!

